# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Paul Anderson's squat

## Velkar182

I was wondering how many folks believed Paul Anderson's 1206 squat would be legal by powerlfting standards (not the standard set by Mike Miller). I saw a video of him squat two 55 gallon drums which is about 890 lbs, but it looked really difficult and wasn't that deep.

To give you perspective on Anderson's displays of strength, keep in mind that 1200's on the squat has not been done in competition until Miller, and Lewis. Moreover, Anderson didn't have a suit.
So if Anderson powerlifted today with gear he'd have a total of something like this: 1400/800/900= 3100 lbs!!

Paul was able to deadlift 1000 lbs with hooks and claimed to have gotten 1100 lbs. Keep in mind that he benched 625 with almost no training and RAW.

To compare another display of strength, he clean and jerked 435, while Hossein Rezazadeh has done 580 lbs. So what do you guys think? Think his squat was probably PLing deep?

----------


## Squatman51

i dont no a whole lot about him ive heard some people say how awesome he was an others act like he was a joke so i dont no the facts about him really

----------


## Velkar182

There is no joking when it comes to a guy who did little training for the bench and did 625...which is only 90 lbs away from todays RAW Bench record.

----------


## Squatman51

wow! i just read a few articles about him and about his squat.. they said when he did his 1200 lb squat it was almost double the world record???? :Hmmmm:  thats insane...

----------


## Velkar182

What is the world record Raw squat now? I have seen Minnetti do 825. But even the guys like Beau Moore do 700's. Moreover, steroids were not ubiquitous in Anderson's day. I think dbol was made in the late 60's, right? So he didn't have that to fall back on. All of the super advance training techniques weren't around like WSB, band theory, Metal Militia etc.... so none of that to fall back on. What a wrecking machine!

----------


## Squatman51

another interesting thing i read is that he did 1400 lb half squats and 1800 lbs quarter squats... even if your only doing quarter squats thats crazy to be hold almost a ton on your back

----------


## Velkar182

Wow, I never heard that! Maybe he did go parallel with 1206!

----------


## Doc.Sust

you know, over timealot of tales and people become exagerated, i believe this is the case with paul anderson, sure he was strong.but i dont believe he was THAT strong or the squat was parallel.you mean to tell me that in the last 30 years that no one else was even able to come close to a 1200lb raw squat than paul anderson? that nobody else had the genetics or better genetics tha PA even with all thedevelopments of strenght enhancing drugs? the reason nobody else was ever able to achieve this is becaue paul really wasnt able to achieve this,otherwise there would have been other human who could accomplish this.it is common sense

----------


## Squatman51

heres a link to him.. told by clarence bass.....

also bob peoples(who once deadlifted 727 at 178lbs bodyweight) was skeptical about anderson so anderson worked out with him and the said that paul did 550 for 2 real easy(which was around the world record at the time) then he said he did a perfect 600 lb squat so i dont no about the 1200.


Also it says how he did 700 for reps with ease

----------


## Squatman51

and another question to ask yourself... when people ask who was the first 1000lb squatter no one ever mentions anderson but a man from where i live was the first man to do it hes actually the city commisioner now...Dave Waddington

----------


## powerliftmike

> you know, over timealot of tales and people become exagerated, i believe this is the case with paul anderson, sure he was strong.but i dont believe he was THAT strong or the squat was parallel.you mean to tell me that in the last 30 years that no one else was even able to come close to a 1200lb raw squat than paul anderson? that nobody else had the genetics or better genetics tha PA even with all thedevelopments of strenght enhancing drugs? the reason nobody else was ever able to achieve this is becaue paul really wasnt able to achieve this,otherwise there would have been other human who could accomplish this.it is common sense


I agree.

But seriously, 1200 without drugs or a squat suit? I know he was short and all, but still. Load him up on halo and drol and put him in a triple-ply canvas and would the one ton barrier come down? Just doesnt make sense.

----------


## Doc.Sust

doesnt mmake sense at all, that is why there are so many questions behind his lifts.

----------


## supermarty

Anderson would squat in a hole in the ground and add dirt to the bottom as he decreased the weight. I once saw Waddingtod squat 600x10 wearing just coaching shorts. That was after his 1015. Actual weight 1003. He was the greatest squatter ever.

----------


## BNK

Nobody can tell if the weight was 1200lb or not ...and nobody can tell if he used roids or not...but he shore was a freak ! ...I read somewere that at a weightlifting contest Anderson made the guys there load the bar (for the squat) with as much weight as it was posible on that kind of bar (turned out bout 700lb) and then he squated that weight without warmup for baut 7-8 easy reps...I think this was in germany at an olympic contest or something....FREAK !

----------


## simm

The guy is mentioned in Ironmind book ''Supersquats'' He started out at 190lbs and bulked up to 300+ on milk and supersquats routine..Same as a guy called peary rader and Marvin eader!! The book is a great read!! 1x20 squats and assistance exercises + bench/dlift 2-3x per week!! I once saw a pic of anderson squatting 2 iron tractor wheels and the bar was snapping...lol

----------


## Doc.Sust

does super squats have routines listed? i am familiar with ironmind and have seen the book a few times, just wanted to make sure it was worth the money

----------


## suns

out of myth grew a legend. I am sure he was strong just by his build.

----------


## simm

> does super squats have routines listed? i am familiar with ironmind and have seen the book a few times, just wanted to make sure it was worth the money


Yes Doc..There are routines and abbreviated ones too..Worth the buy imo!!

----------


## Velkar182

Damn powerliftmike! I can't stop watching the video on your reply boxes! AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!

----------

